# Mutants and Masterminds in Irving, TX



## DonAdam (Jun 3, 2003)

I'll be running the Time of Crisis adventure in Irving Tuesdays nights at 7:30 this summer.

This week will be character creation and familiarization with the rules, the next week will be the introductory adventure from the M&M book, and we will get into the big adventure the next week.

I've got two slots open. If you're interested, email me at don_adam@yahoo.com or post here.

Note: This was a call for Star Wars and Iron Kingdoms players, but the Star Wars game has enough players and the Witchfire Trilogy is just too long to be run over the summer.


----------



## DonAdam (Jun 8, 2003)

bump, changed game from IK to M&M


----------

